

Ask HN: What would you do with free images of everything on Earth? - terra_t

We've just launched a web site that provides RDFa metdata and a simple JSON API for programatically looking up pictures of things in the web of linked data (for instance,  in Freebase or Wikipedia)<p>http://ookaboo.com/<p>Right now we're really looking for somebody who can use our photographs to build applications and we're willing to adapt our API and metadata to their needs.  We're also trying to build an integrated search and browse interface that will help people find pictures that they're looking for.  Everything is PD or creative commons,  so our content is reusable and remixable.<p>Any thoughts?
======
posalow
The pictures may be used by the OpenStreetMap project because OSM is missing
lots of details and with exact date when this photo was taken, it would be
great to have these photos available.

Aerial images of Dortmund, Germany for example were published for OSM use and
the map quality in Dortmund exploded, it was a huge benefit for OSM.

It would be great to see photos to be used with OpenStreetMap.

------
terra_t
The link is <http://ookaboo.com/>

